# Strange happenings on the contest voting



## Dave (Sep 22, 2006)

There are some strange things happening on the contest voiting. it looks like some people are voting a 1 in order to make a project go down in ratings. Possible to make another one that they might like go up.

If any more contests are held I would suggest that there be no more anonymous votes allowed. You only get to vote if you make a comment, and that your vote is shown along with your comment


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd support those voting rule changes.


----------



## mike (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll add my support - "Sunshine is a great antiseptic" -


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for pointing to this, Dave. I like your suggested idea and will initiate discussion about this once this contest is over.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

A big "Ditto!" from me, to all the above.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

ok.. so after careful consideration I decided to moderate some ratings. I removed all ratings submitted by 2 recently registered jocks (I don't want to disclose names here because the voting is anonymous but none of them belongs to the active jocks).

These jocks rated one of the projects with 10 stars (not the same project) and that's ok. But then they dropped down some other projects by rating them with 1 star and all these ratings were submitted very quickly after the registration. I'm sure you'll agree that this is very suspicious and I think it deserved moderation.

Now I'm sure that we will have no more LJ contests with anonymous voting system…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I concur in the rating adjustments and in some revisions to the voting in the future.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I like that the rating system allowed us more attempts at an overall winner, perhaps more fairly than just voting on our favorite, but adding some transparency would definatley be a good thing. At the newspaper, we'll see lots of "ballot box stuffing" in our local contests, and have no qualms about disqualifying such obvious attempts.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

It might be a good idea if all projects were presented at the same time so all would be voted on at the same time. More like a woodworking show.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Dennis,
That sounds like a good idea. they could be shown when entered, but no voting until a closing date. Just like election day. You can study the entries, & then decide which to vote for. That way no one will know who's in the lead until after the election.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes.. very good idea - it's definitely worth considering. Thanks for sharing, Dennis.


----------



## Duane (Aug 17, 2006)

How unfortunate that someone would feel the need to "fix" such a contest. I am glad someone caught on.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I showed up too late to see the show and to vote on the projects, so is there a blog I can go to to see the final projects?


----------

